# Help! Pickled Okra



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok, about a month ago I made some pickled Okra and opened my first jar today. The vinegar is too strong. I didn't cut the vinegar with water. Should I have? Will the vinegar become less strong the longer it sits in a jar? I need some expertise on this one.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

When you make a Pickling Solution it's a mix of Vinegar, Water, and Salt, with the Ratio of about 2:1. I don't know if adding Water to the Solution at this point would help, but you might try one Jar and see if it works.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Instead of making a pickling solution I just used white vinegar. That's the recipe I got but I'll try the pickling solution next instead.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Instead of making a pickling solution I just used white vinegar. That's the recipe I got but I'll try the pickling solution next instead.


I use vinegar & salt, did not know that we should use anything other than pure vinegar.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

2 cups water to 1 cup vinegar, 2 tbsp. pickling spices ,1 tbsp. salt , sugar optional ,chili peppers optional ;boil for a few minutes and pour hot into mason jars ,process for 10 minutes in water bath. About 1.5 pounds of okra=3 pint jars. Same formula works well with other vegetables.Enjoy


----------

